# Tivo Premiere w/ Lifetime and 3 Year Warranty



## DanielTB80

On ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140537724442

Brand new, pulled out of box to ensure it works, that's it.

Lifetime service, Three Year warranty!

Tivo Community Special - I will give you free shipping (total price to you of $595) if you PM me and we cut ebay out of the transaction!


----------



## replaytv

Your price sounds like a high price compared to a 'like' Tivo that sold lately. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Premiere-w...483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2562d0a393
US $425.00	
Shipping:	$17.92 Standard 
The listing says...
"installed this TiVo only long enough to test it out and add a lifetime TiVo program subscription. Lifetime is for the lifetime of the box and is transferable if you should ever decide to sell it. It also has about 2.5 years remaining on a three-year TiVo extended warranty. The warranty is also transferable. "


----------



## DanielTB80

That was noted, however I feel that there are some flaws in that opinion.

1. It was an auction.
2. The people interested in that Tivo may not be the same people looking for a Tivo now.
3. The only way that people would even be aware of a past auction's selling price is if they had been looking for a Premiere and bookmarked those auctions as you did.
4. Since that one is not available for sale, it can only be used as a historical reference and not as a current indicator of fair value.
5. Another seller has sold 4 of his 5 Tivo Premieres for $595.99 plus shipping and it is still ongoing. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280635878165&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT My price is better than his, if you buy outside of eBay.

The market will determine if it is a fair price by whether or not someone purchases it. Some people's fair value is different from others and the way you can disagree with someone's price is by not buying it.


----------



## replaytv

You make some very good points. As you say, the listing did have some differences. But as far as your point


DanielTB80 said:


> 3. The only way that people would even be aware of a past auction's selling price is if they had been looking for a Premiere and bookmarked those auctions as you did.


is not true. 
I looked at completed listing and found that sold item. I didn't bookmark it. That is how I figure how much most things are worth. Although a friend of mine insists that items sold on ebay sell for an average of 60% of the retail used price. I do see the prices on ebay to be very low compared to what is 'for sale' at some local stores. So maybe he is right. But that is a whole other subject.


----------



## DanielTB80

Ok, I was not aware that you could do that, so I stand corrected.

Given that the retail for a Unit with this setup is as follows: 

Tivo Premiere - Retail Price - $299 (only Retail is eligible for Lifetime Service), Lifetime Service - $399 (for a new Tivo user)
3 Year Warranty - $40
Grand Total -$740.

I think that $595 is a fair price, even it is 80% of Retail. Time will tell if I am correct.

Also bear in mind that I have had to factor in eBay pricing, which is why I am offering a discount on it being sold outside of eBay. If someone buys it outside of eBay, the price would effectively drop to 76-78% of retail after factoring in the free shipping and assigning a cost to it.


----------



## nukleuz

DanielTB80 said:


> Ok, I was not aware that you could do that, so I stand corrected.
> 
> Given that the retail for a Unit with this setup is as follows:
> 
> Tivo Premiere - Retail Price - $299 (only Retail is eligible for Lifetime Service), Lifetime Service - $399 (for a new Tivo user)
> 3 Year Warranty - $40
> Grand Total -$740.
> 
> I think that $595 is a fair price, even it is 80% of Retail. Time will tell if I am correct.
> 
> Also bear in mind that I have had to factor in eBay pricing, which is why I am offering a discount on it being sold outside of eBay. If someone buys it outside of eBay, the price would effectively drop to 76-78% of retail after factoring in the free shipping and assigning a cost to it.


1+


----------



## DanielTB80

nukleuz said:


> 1+


I do not understand what you are saying.


----------



## magnus

DanielTB80 said:


> I do not understand what you are saying.


Um, they agree with what the OP said.


----------



## chucker

replaytv said:


> Your price sounds like a high price compared to a 'like' Tivo that sold lately.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Premiere-w...483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2562d0a393
> US $425.00
> Shipping:	$17.92 Standard
> The listing says...
> "installed this TiVo only long enough to test it out and add a lifetime TiVo program subscription. Lifetime is for the lifetime of the box and is transferable if you should ever decide to sell it. It also has about 2.5 years remaining on a three-year TiVo extended warranty. The warranty is also transferable. "


Replaytv, I may be new to _THIS_ forum but not to forums. Your post was in poor form and prohibited in many forums. I realize that you have some serious expertise in the subject but unsolicited critique of a seller's post is never welcome. His TiVo is worth whatever he can sell it for and he alone has the right to set the ASKING price and the buyers (or lack of) will validate that price.


----------



## replaytv

well, I can respect chuckers' comments. 
Well first I would like to apologize to DanielTB80 for my original posting. I in no way meant it as a criticism, only a opinion of mine based upon how I set my prices when I sell equipment based upon past sells. But that is only the way _I _set prices, and each has their own methods and reasons. I was only trying to be helpful to him, but can see how that might not be construed that way. Especially in a open forum.

I frequently have people ask me how I think I should be asking such a high price for some of my license plates I sell. And I respect their opinions and use those opinions to revisit my pricing methods. But don't expect anyone else to take my advice if unwanted. I in now way was trying to get DanielTB80 to bring down his price so I could buy the Tivo. I have no interest in buying it. I am only looking for Series 2 and 3 Tivos currently, although that might change after I finish evaluating a Series 4 that I have now.

And now that I think of it, I think the better thing to have done was to 'personal message' DanielTB80 and express my opinions, but respect his right to set any price he sees fit, but give him the reasons I have already listed. But I know that some people are not interested in selling an item except for a particular price. And I in fact have raised the price on some speakers that I have currently for sale on craigslist and have raised the price far beyond what they have sold for on Ebay lately because I have grown attached to them. But anyway..... 
I have learned my lesson and will be more careful. 
thanks for everyones' patience.


----------



## DanielTB80

Apology accepted.

I must confess I was pretty annoyed at your original comments, but I had to remind myself that I have made comments that should have been handled differently in the past.

So from one screwup to another, welcome to the club!

chucker, thank you for the comments!


----------



## unitron

Geez! What's wrong with you guys? You people are acting like a bunch of grownups!


----------



## chucker

This is great, my faith in internet-based humanity is restored! I mean that, it's refreshing to have honest dialog that didn't devolve into name-calling. You guys are alright in my book.


----------



## DanielTB80

I must confess, I was shocked to see your comment, so kudos to you for being willing to take a stand!


----------



## DanielTB80

Lots of interest, but still available...


----------



## Nocturnx

Ooh a price drop.


----------



## DanielTB80

That's what happens when some one else lists a similiar item for a lesser amount. I would prefer that they purchase mine rather than the other person's item.


----------



## DanielTB80

Still available.


----------



## trip1eX

Did you ditch Tivo or what?


----------



## DanielTB80

Nope, a friend had a spare box and I am reselling it. I have two Tivo Premieres that we use all the time. We love Tivo!


----------



## iceturkee

DanielTB80 said:


> Ok, I was not aware that you could do that, so I stand corrected.
> 
> Given that the retail for a Unit with this setup is as follows:
> 
> Tivo Premiere - Retail Price - $299 (only Retail is eligible for Lifetime Service), Lifetime Service - $399 (for a new Tivo user)
> 3 Year Warranty - $40
> Grand Total -$740.
> 
> I think that $595 is a fair price, even it is 80% of Retail. Time will tell if I am correct.
> 
> Also bear in mind that I have had to factor in eBay pricing, which is why I am offering a discount on it being sold outside of eBay. If someone buys it outside of eBay, the price would effectively drop to 76-78% of retail after factoring in the free shipping and assigning a cost to it.


actually, i believe according to their website that you can buy the premiere for $100 and add lifetime at either $399 (multi unit discount) or full price.


----------



## DanielTB80

The statement was accurate at the time of its posting. Tivo changed its pricing subsequently, resulting in the pricing you indicated.

Tivo unit is sold.


----------



## DBCooper

DanielTB80 said:


> 3. The only way that people would even be aware of a past auction's selling price is if they had been looking for a Premiere and bookmarked those auctions as you did.


Not true. You can search for ended auctions on eBay.

Today and tomorrow only, TiVo is offering Premieres w/lifetime for $449 w/free shipping. http://www3.tivo.com/promo/fastforward-pls.html


----------



## unitron

DBCooper said:


> Not true. You can search for ended auctions on eBay.
> 
> Today and tomorrow only, TiVo is offering Premieres w/lifetime for $449 w/free shipping. http://www3.tivo.com/promo/fastforward-pls.html


So in other words, you agree with what replaytv said 5 months ago.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8484116#post8484116


----------



## pldoolittle

To the other posters: When someone posts an item for sale, it is unbelievably rude to jump in and comment about how you can get it cheaper somewhere else. And to add a link is adding insult to injury. Just because it's a forum doesn't make it any different than if you were at a retail store and you butted in between a customer and a salesperson to tell the customer he could get it cheaper across the street.

And before you reply with 5 reasons why that doesn't apply to you or your post, you are wrong.


----------



## 241705

DanielTB80 said:


> Tivo unit is sold.


Congratulations on the sale.


----------

